# My 3.5 month old female Vizsla howls and carries on ANYTIME we are apart



## MaxInVegas (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and this pup is my first Vizsla. Overall Id say my girl is coming along great. Aside from the occasional potty training accident. Since I brought took her home at exactly 8 weeks old we have been basically inseparable. I work from home and have been lucky enough to be by her side a ton during these first 5-6 weeks together. Im working on the basic training and she seems to be picking the commands up at a nice pace. here is the issue....when i place her outside when I am inside, within a minute or two she will begin howling and crying and carrying on NON STOP. She jumps and scratches at the door demanding to be let back inside, presumably to be back with me. Does this behavior need corrected or redirecting? Obviously I cannot be with her 24/7/365. There are going to be times when I need to leave her behind either in her crate or in her dog run. She also cries at the top of her lungs when I coax her into her crate during any daylight hour whether Im home or preparing to leave. I do have toys and chew toys and treats and music for her crate naps, but she still howls like mad. What should I do in these moments? Thank you!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Why are you locking her outside? Most dogs, and especially Vizslas, do not like to spend time in the back yard on their own. They want to be with their people. Please do not correct this behavior. Just let her in


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Vizslas strongly need human companionship. When researching breeds, most literature will tell you that Vizslas are not kennel dogs or backyard dogs. 

I would recommend re evaluating your living situation to accommodate this behavior. You can use dog walkers or day care to help with prolonged periods of separation. If you are home and the dog is out, they will bark the whole time, it's torture for them. 

I understand it's unreasonable for you to be with her 24/7, but if your home, she needs you!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

MiV, does your pup perform this same behavior during those times when you must leave the house without her? Or, is this something she only does when separated from you, while you are home?

If the latter, you should do as others mention and just let her be with you. It's as it should be with a V. If it's the prior, she may be having separation anxiety, and this you should work on for her sake.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I agrew with Laika, that's an important distinction.
It does sound like it's just your pup not understanding why to be apart when you're at home.
When you're at home, why would you like her outside? Is she distracting you from work? Maybe a bed or a crate that is in the same room as you might help. You can teach her to stay in her place (so that you can get work done) but still being in the same room (which will probably make your v happy and might just happily chew on sth or sleep without bothering you). Good luck!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats on your new pup! ;D

It sounds like you're putting her in the yard so that she can get a bit of exercise/relieve herself/play? That may work for a minute or two, but eventually she'll want you to join her. The few times we've tried to let Watson out on his own, he sat at the door looking at us like "let's go people?".

As for crate training her, you'll have to put up with the howls. I would start by crating her *while you're home* and doing stuff. We did that because we didn't want him to associate crate time with being left home alone. It only took about a week for Watson to settle down in his crate and watch us quietly. We did 15 minute intervals, in and out. Never let her out of her crate while she's crying, only when she's quiet and settled.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/03/chloe-and-lilys-door.html

Dog door. Problem solved. 8)

Have fun. They want to be with you. Nothing wrong with that.

RBD


----------

